# Where is the spot for mouring doves ?



## Garciamarin (Sep 4, 2021)

I am new to the doves, I have been out all morning and haven't even seen any.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

And that is why I gave up hunting morning doves. 

But if you want to find them head south to the Arizona border. Most have migrated that way and while you may find some that have found good feeding spots you won't find very many. 

The last time that I hunted doves in Utah I knew a spot that held quite a few cut come opening day I only found a single flying up a wash.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

It's all about finding areas that have the trio of food source/water/loafing or shading areas like trees or sage brush stands. In my experience mourning doves look to feed and water in the morning and evening. I concentrate my efforts on finding a good food source near water and setting up a few decoys during these periods of the day. During the heat of the day, seemingly starting around 11am or noon through about 4 or 5pm they seem to become less active. I will find them by jumping them out of russian olive trees or stands of Sage brush. This makes for a fun change up between pass shooting mornings and evenings and jump shooting during the middle of the day. Best food sources I've found are heavy wild sunflower mixed with Sage brush or harvested grain fields. Problem with the grain fields is they're pretty much all private so you have to know someone or knock doors. I find that permission to hunt doves isnt as easy as cranes but much easier than Pheasant, Geese or Deer.

Good luck!


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

MooseMeat said:


> View attachment 149118



 Funny!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Doves always bail out of Utah around the start of the hunt on the first cold snap. This year, we had that snap a couple weeks ago... the one where we got SNOW in the mts. The local population I've seen were all gone the next morning. It doesnt take much for them to head to AZ literally overnight.

-DallanC


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Doves always bail out of Utah around the start of the hunt on the first cold snap. This year, we had that snap a couple weeks ago... the one where we got SNOW in the mts. The local population I've seen were all gone the next morning. It doesnt take much for them to head to AZ literally overnight.
> 
> -DallanC


California, close to the Mexican border. Some time in the 90's


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Argentina. 😉


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Sunflowers. 😎


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

It was pretty slow in the Genola area for mourning doves tonight. Luckily, collared doves saved the hunt.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> Argentina. 😉


Aint that the truth. Been a dream of mine to do one of those.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

willfish4food said:


> Aint that the truth. Been a dream of mine to do one of those.


I’ve been and it’s mind blowing! If you have any questions about the trip, please let me know!


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Any Field with some sunflowers, just got to drive around till you find one.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thistle > Sunflowers. Just say'n. 

-DallanC


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

I look for stuff like this









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

